# Gun show tomorrow and I need a new handgun



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I am heading to the gun show tomorrow and I need a new hand gun for plinking. I have a budget of $500.00.

I would prefer a gun designed around the old venerable Colt 1911 frame. 45acp is ok but I would prefer 9mm for convenience as that would put my wife and I shooting the same ammo when we go out.

I also like .357 revolvers and if I see one I like in my price range I could easily fall for it.

What's everyone else like in the $400.00 to $500.00 price range? New or a good used gun doesn't matter to me which.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

when I was in the danish airforce I shot with the 9mm neuhouser it was a decen gun to shoot with
except that you shuold be aware of the rekyll of the top it can realy bruce the hand between thum
and trickerfinger
the other I have tryed is the Glock also a 9mm its a very stabil gun but there is no saftylock on it
witch is nice if you have a job like a policeman where it can bee nessery to fire as fast as possiple
after it has left the restingplace (belt) , but I think is a no no in private hands
but its up to you after all its a fine little weapon

good luck on the hunt
Dennis


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

My 9mm Sig Saur P226


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Just don't get the gun control lover's special…


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I thought that was a Polish revolver.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

If you have a budget, I'd say Glock is a good choice. Doesn't sound like you have a budget for ammo. For plinking I use a 22 handgun, but if you want a bigger bang, I'd then go 9mm. I have a Glock 19 that my wife likes also. I think it was a little under $500.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I already own a couple of .22 caliber handguns. I'm looking for another mid range caliber hand gun just for fun. I'm going to look around for some type of 9mm clone on a model 1911 frame. If I can't find one I like I am thinking Sig 226 Lew likes them and they seem pretty robust to me. Or Glock or Ruger P95…something along those lines. I also like that Springfield auto if I can find a good used one. It should be fun even if I come home with a .22 caliber pump action rifle Ha! I've been wanting one of those to


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Worlds smallest handgun at just 2.16 inches, and it shoots bullets which are just 0.35.


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

Wish there was a "Grizzly" version of the Kimber 1911 models.

Please let us know what you end up getting, and how happy you are with it.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I wish I had the spare cash for an M1 carbine, always liked the way they looked and fired, good for squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Colt or Kimber. Colt has fine self-stuffers. Lot better quality than the old military versions.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Abbot, good luck at the show and I hope you get a nice one. They keep on trying to close the gun shows up. About ever 3 months there's one near here and every time that I've been it's been crowded. They usually have it within 30 miles of us.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

go all out 44 mag so you know when you hit somting it dead


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

I m all about target shooting. So I wouldn't want anything too big…A 1911A1 is a hand cannon for CQB or Home Defense IMHO. But 9mm's are too fast for anything I would want. I love my S & W .40 4013. It is a compact .40 w/ 8 and 1. Good solid round for target practice and awesome stopping power if I had to employ it for other needs. it is the happy medium for me between the 2 popular calibers. and to be clear, after I bought this pistol…I sold everything else I had, because it does everything in a small 450 dollar package.

And my house doesn't look like an ammo mag with 6 differant calibers of rounds.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys, I will post up what I come home with.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Helluvawreck* you aren't kidding about the government making gun ownership a problem. The last firearm I purchased was a .223 caliber single-shot rifle that took me 13 months to be approved for! The main reason for my purchase today is to keep my name in the computer as per the State Police's advice. The lady at the computer center told me "to purchase a gun at least every 4 years to keep my name in the computer as legal to own a firearm. That way I won't have to suffer through another 13 month application wait".

I usually purchase from private parties as to not hassle with the background check but I want to keep my name active in the computer so I plan a purchase at today's gun show. If I cannot find a hand gun I like within my budget I will pick up another used 12 -gauge for hunting and/or a .22 caliber pump action rifle as I have been wanting both.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Abbott, Don't mean to pry, but what Country are you in. 
Any person in the U.S. that is lawful to purchase and/or possess a firearm should not have to wait for more than one or two days. That is with a major fowl up on the automatic checks. *13 months is B.S. all together!!!! * 
My personal favorites are .40 in Sig followed closely by Glock. Springfield XD line of handguns is quite popular with several friends of mine. I don't own one and have only fired a few shots through one so I can't recommend one way or another. The Sig is significantly higher priced but competition ready out of the box. The Glock is dependable and accurate but not as finely machined or balanced.
I have owned the Ruger P series. Mine was in .40 with the decocker levers. It was pretty much a boat anchor. Had a couple problems with it. The frame and decockers were HUGE. I needed a size 5 holster just to cram it in.
My absolute favorite plinker is the Browning Buckmark in .22. I know it's not the caliber you are looking for but mine is a little tack driver. Many pests and bottle caps have ended their existence. 
Good luck and pick up something you like.
Later, BTKS


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good ole US of A! California was the hick-up, they didn't have "the resources" to run out of state background checks in less time ~rolleyes~


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

CA with it's budget problems and a large "anti gun" population is not the best place to find and buy firearms. The shortest wait for a hand gun is two weeks I believe. If looking for a good plinking piece, I would look to the smaller calibers…say like the .38 down to a .22…and the highest would be the .357…I say this as it is hard on the hand to shoot alot of .45 rounds. For myself, I have shot competitively with .45 and even using a shooters glove with an excellent grip and compensator doesn't give enough padding to keep your hand from bruising or hurting after several clips of firing…..I got so I would reload light rounds but still there is sufficient kick back to make your hand ache a bit.

I would recommend the .380 as an excellent plinking weapon. I really love my .380 Walther (it can be a bit expensive if you go Stainless)...but there are great weapons in that caliber by Ruger, Baretta, Targus and Sig that are well within your budget…and very accurate out of the box. I can plink all day with my Walther and not even feel like I have been shooting at all.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I use a Browning .22 for plinking , you can shoot all day for as couple of $ , and a Llma .45 , cheap ball ammo for target and hydrashock for carry. Built on the 1911 model but with a stack magazine. If I ever have to use it us old guys should stack the deck any way we can.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I picked up a new Rock Island 1911 compact chambered for .45 acp, an extra stainless magazine and a holster for $440.00. I stopped on the way home and put 50 rounds through it and I like it. It has fixed sights so I will be upgrading them over the next couple of weeks. Other then being loud I think I have found myself a fun shooter.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I already have a few other mid-range caliber handguns and one chambered for .22. I was looking for a new mid range caliber gun. (.380, .38, .357, 9mm, .40 S&W and .45 acp)

.45 acp I consider top of the mid-range handguns and an argument could easily be made that it is not a mid-range caliber. I think I am going to like this new .45 I picked up today. I almost passed on a handgun completly and bought a Marlin 9mm carbine as I have been wanting a light camp rifle…I sure like them and will have to keep an eye out for one in the future. That will likely be my next firearms purchase.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I'm glad to see that a lot of American people still have firearms in their possession; the 2nd Amendment is the main guardian of our Constitution outside of the first which is the right to freedom of speech. I mean, after all, if you don't have freedom of speech you can't defend any right. I guess that's why it's first. That looks like a mighty fine pistol, Abbott. I hope you don't make a habit out of unloading 50 rounds out of that weapon every day. That could get mighty expensive. That's liable to cut into to your woodworking tool budget if you don't watch out. You know what I mean? ;-}


----------



## Woodbutcher3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone try out the CTC laser on their hand guns?


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Abbott, SWEET!
Have fun and keep the lead flying and the hits on target.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I recently got a refurbed Sig P226 9mm for less than $500.00!! I's a great pistol!!


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

It's a bit late but I'm a big fan of Springfield XD. I regularly shoot (well, shot until my lead levels took me out of the range for a while) 9mm SC and 9mm standard and carry a .40 standard. A bit big for carry but LOTS of fun to shoot. My son-in-law shoots an RI 1911 and loves it. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice piece! One of my younger brothers has an auto that he can shoot .22, .38 and .45 out of. Sweet. He reloads a lot, too. whit, do you shoot indoors? Maybe shooting outdoors will improve your lead levels. Guess I better tell my doctor about my shooting, and have my lead level checked. I'm going to get NRA Distinguished Marksman for light rifle, shortly…just need a few more targets.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

AJ,

Yes, I shot indoors. I'm off it for the time being and the range is really working the issue. I'll stick with outdoor shooting for a while . . . after the lead levels drop.

Whit


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I spent about 45 minutes learning how to filed strip my new 1911 compact. It's a different process then a standard size .45 acp, no barrel bushing. It's a pretty slick design and all I needed was a paper clip to break it down and put it back together.

The Rock Island compact impressed me with the first 8 round clip I fired. It points well and I was bouncing a plastic jug all over the quarry at about 70 feet with a one-handed grip. With a two-handed grip and using the sights it likes to shoot quite a bit low and/or just a bit high when compensating for the low rounds.

The front sight is fixed and the rear sight is dovetailed…I will improve the sights on the new gun. I haven't decided yet if I am going to paint the top of the blade on the front sight and add a good quality adjustable rear sight or go with a laser sight. Either way or maybe both…but a sight improvement is certainly needed.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

The choice between the Sig and a Glock is a hard one as each is a fine gun. I chose the Glock .40 Model 23.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

My last buy was 2 Glock 27s
For some reason I cant get the image to shrink but you get the idea:
</a>[URL=http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x161/snowdogJoe/?action=view&current=IMG_1217.jpg]


----------



## TulsaWoodSmith (Mar 17, 2009)

My wife and I both own and carry Sig 226's. Dead on out'a the box and not so big to lug around.


----------



## parkerdude (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah this is a little late too, that's a nice 45. I had a colt "gold cup" years ago. A burglary relieved me of it so I bought a GLOCK 23 to replace it. These are my plinkers now….



Models# 35, 22, 27 all in .40s&w.

Shoot em straight, have fun, see ya in the funnys.

later,


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

I must agree with whit. I really like that Springfield XD too. I live in a non cc state, but someday maybe. Sometimes you might find a 357 in my pickup. If Illinois ever becomes a conceal carry state, you will find the XD close by.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

I picked up an Astra .40 cal. Love the .40 cal and the Astra has a muzzel brake that really makes it easy to keep on target but the darn thing jams. tried may types of ammo. Took it to one gunsmith. nO HEP.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

We have a 40cal S&W we spend summers in the Mountains and want something that will stop a bear or cat. Here in Tx. we keep a clip of snakeshot in it.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Charlie were can I buy one of those my sister needs one like a hole in the head,but she is insistant.Alistair


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Better load the .40 S&W with solids if you are to have a prayer using it on bear. I had a 44 Mag Win Silver Tip flatten on a bears shoulder. Left a bruise and fell out looking like a silver dollar when we skinned him. :-((


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I like a Ruger Redhawk in 44 Mag. Nice shooting handgun and it will knock 'em down!

Abbott, go with a laser for quick sighting!! I'm thinking of one for my Winchester model 94 .


----------



## kwblack (Jul 17, 2010)

Glock 23 in 40 caliber. Nine in the clip, one in the chamber. Keep it in a Gunvault under the head of my bed. I'm 20 minutes, minimum, from the nearest law enforcement. Rural western Oklahoma, meth capital of the West.


----------

